# 6 years - no Musicast on Yamaha receiver - FIXED



## RAJBCPA

I have 5 Yamaha receivers with this. My first receiver connected and I increased the bass, etc. but I could not get the other receivers to connect.

During the last few months, I spent over 100 hours trying different things - but mostly watching videos on Youtube.

OK - SO HOW DID I DO IT?

On to Youtube again and I saw a very old post from 2012 that talked about connection problems. It said:

On your Android device:

1. SHUT OFF BATTERY SAVER.
2. SHUT OFF BLUETOOTH .
3. TURN OFF WiFi, THEN TURN ON WiFi.
4. Go to Settings and turn on "Musicast network"
5. Press "connect" on the Yamaha receiver. 

Nothing is mentioned about this in the +200 page instruction manual that Yamaha does not include in the box with their $1,200 USD receivers. Thanks Yamaha. Your YAPO speaker volume control DOES NOT WORK WELL. Get the right volume from a system with more than 2.1 channels? NOT WITH THE YAMAHA $1,200 receivers! THANKS YAMAHA! 
,


----------

